
Sleep deprivation hit me hard. My takeaways to solve this serious problem - leonagano
https://before90s.substack.com/p/need-to-solve-problems-and-be-creative/comments
======
sethammons
Curious to hear other's successes in getting better sleep. My wife and I have
terrible, terrible sleep. Restless, wake up for hours in the middle of the
night.

We regularly exercise. We eat well. We've stopped most of the alcohol due to
noticing what it does to our sleep. We are regular with our schedules (bed
around the same time, start the day around the same time). She insists on the
TV being on or fan to have some level of noise to block out other noise that
might wake her (light sleeper). The light of the TV is a pain for me, so I
cover my eyes and ensure the volume is very low (if I hear it at night, it can
rouse me as my brain hears a conversation and starts listening in). But we've
done that for, literally, decades. Something else has been plaguing our sleep
for the last couple of years. It comes and goes, but more and more, what ever
is causing the lack of sleep comes and stays.

Lacking quality sleep impedes on every other aspect of life.

